# leaf insect



## xiaoyu (May 8, 2013)

i collect just one pair from south Yunnan China near Laos.

i feed them with fagaceae and wait for male to be adult.


----------



## Mime454 (May 8, 2013)

I wish we could find these in the US. So awesome!


----------



## jrh3 (May 8, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> I wish we could find these in the US. So awesome!


your not looking hard enough, lol.


----------



## Mime454 (May 8, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> your not looking hard enough, lol.


I meant in the wild.


----------



## jrh3 (May 10, 2013)

all i see at my house is the indian sticks, they like our rose bushes,


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the picture! hey jhr2 can u take pic of the indian sticks?


----------



## brancsikia339 (May 11, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> all i see at my house is the indian sticks, they like our rose bushes,


indian sticks in Alabama? they spread that far? U sure they're not Diapheroma femorata


----------



## jrh3 (May 11, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> indian sticks in Alabama? they spread that far? U sure they're not Diapheroma femorata


i think your right,there not indians but this other species. we also have spitting devils here or southern 2 stripes. hard to find though.


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 16, 2013)

Well if you do find any take a pic and share!


----------



## brancsikia339 (May 16, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> i think your right,there not indians but this other species. we also have spitting devils here or southern 2 stripes. hard to find though.


Maybe Medauroidea extradentata? I hear they got in the US as invasive sp aswell


----------



## Orin (May 21, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> Maybe Medauroidea extradentata? I hear they got in the US as invasive sp aswell


Who did you hear it from? Any facts or just rumors of rumors?


----------



## brancsikia339 (May 21, 2013)

Orin said:


> Who did you hear it from? Any facts or just rumors of rumors?


I can't remember where i heard it from, but i had seen something that said they were invasive somewhere in the US. For now i'll leave it as a rumor

EDIT: A member of arachnoboards stated that in a post: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?163409-Stick-Insects-in-the-US-Legal-Questions


----------



## Orin (May 21, 2013)

I read that thread when it was first written but there was no evidence presented, just a guy on a forum saying something.


----------



## brancsikia339 (May 21, 2013)

Orin said:


> I read that thread when it was first written but there was no evidence presented, just a guy on a forum saying something.


Yeah I'll agree that it's just rumors


----------



## xiaoyu (Dec 16, 2013)

finally hatched out


----------



## Vlodek (Dec 17, 2013)

Sooooo cute. Congrats!


----------



## xiaoyu (Dec 21, 2013)

luckily they can feed on roses and turn green after several days


----------



## Vlodek (Dec 29, 2013)

That is really neat thing to know that the nymphs L1 feed on rose. Most (but not all) species from genus Phyllium as L1 feed mainly on oak here in US or Europe.


----------



## gopala (Dec 31, 2013)

these nymphs indeed look almost identical to nymphs of Phyllium westwoodi. Here is a photo of a Phyllium cf. westwoodi nymph from the Cat Tien NP in Vietnam:

http://www.phasmatodea.com/phasmatodea-de-5.2.3.1/image.jsp?id=/1373030097661/AE9AE9EEBFE49F4903B3CEE0BD8CE3DF

For Phyllium it is best to keep them in an airy cage (like a netting cage) with a lot of light. Just spray the nymphs 3 - 4 times a week (with chlorinate-free !) water

good luck


----------

